# Who you calling fat......FAT NO MORE!



## Sheepshape (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's my favourite old girl......still about 4 weeks to go and having 'at least 3'







Is someone talking about me????


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 21, 2013)

Cute photos


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 21, 2013)

Two weeks ago still not lambed.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 21, 2013)

That is so unreal!!!!  Wonder how many those girls have in there?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 21, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> That is so unreal!!!!  Wonder how many those girls have in there?


bon - they've got those huge freaking 20 pound lambs in there


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 21, 2013)

We hope to know soooooooon.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 21, 2013)

Those poor girls! Hope they lamb soon!


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 21, 2013)

Goodolboy.....those girls are amazing. 

Any more 'fat' pics?' Before and after' pics?

I do hope your 'fatties' lamb soon!


----------



## stitchcounting (Feb 21, 2013)

is the first ewe a Suffolk ?


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 21, 2013)

WOW, better be soon or they won't be able to fit through the door!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 21, 2013)

Fatty Fatty two by four, can't fit through the stable door!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 21, 2013)

*


Here is my fattie: so fat she can't get up!!!

She is due in 5 days. 




*


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's my old Gal. She is 7 years old and still going strong. This picture was taken about 3 weeks before she lambed. She just lambed last week and had TWINS.  I just knew she was having triplets...  She has had a total 15 lambs in 7 years. 

She is purebred Katahdin.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 21, 2013)

My ewe is due March 5 at the earliest--

This is my ewe 3 wks out from lambing.





I think this photo is her 3-4 wks from lambing.





And this girl is due in 6 days at the earliest--

(I think 2 or 3 wks to go in this photo)


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 21, 2013)

stitchcounting said:
			
		

> is the first ewe a Suffolk ?


No, this isn't a Suffolk. Suffolks' legs and heads are solid black and they also have long pendulous ears that are kind of droopy. I think Sheepshape is somewhere in Europe so this is probably a breed (or cross) we don't have here in the U.S.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 21, 2013)

Since we are all showing off our fatties, here is my contribution.....

Galadriel is 8 and this will be her 7th lambing. So far she has had 12 lambs and I am expecting triplets again this year (she's had 2 sets before).


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

*Holy cow!!! I mean Sheep! Those sheep are HUGE!!!  





* Sorry I posted a goat, didn't realize this was the sheep section. *


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 22, 2013)

My old girl (Longface) is a Beulah Speckle Faced and is 9 or 10.......we aren't sure as she was bought from a local farmer 4 years ago 'for one last lambing'. She had triplets, triplets and last year, quads....this year probably having three....With us she has had 10 lambs, all have lives. If she had twins for 5 of the years years before, she will have had 20 lambs....this year may be 23. A bit of speculation on my part, but could well be right.

We have 3 of Longface's daughters still. 2 are expecting twins and her little lamb from last year is expecting a singleton. She is pretty much responsible for a whole flock.

I think I'll retire her after this year as she is so old. She was 'marked for slaughter' by our local sheep farmer 3 years ago....but this girl is never going to be meat....she deserves her retirement.

I'm loving the 'fat pics.'! I don't think anybody minds what sort of 'obviously pregnant' animal gets posted here.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's Longface a week on, still expanding nicely.






Her udder is still not much developed....so maybe another 3 weeks to go.....


----------



## Shelly May (Mar 1, 2013)

Not fat just Happy preggos with multipal babies and eating to feed 3-4, Can't complain about the genetics in these animals...


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 7, 2013)

A week on from my last pic. and Longface continues to grow. Still not much udder development, so it's quite likely that there will be a couple more pics. to come.


----------



## Southdown (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, these pictures don't look real to me.  They look so huge (and healthy)!  Mine are less than a month away from lambing and they are so small I can barely tell if they are pregnant and I am feeding them a lot.  Gosh, I sure hope those girls will lamb soon, as it's got to be uncomfortable for them.  LOL.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Just wanted to update, my two ewes had an 11.2 lb single ewe lamb (3rd pic) and triplets (1st/2nd pic) -- a 5.8 lb ewe, a 6.8 lb ewe, and a 7.8 lb ram.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 13, 2013)

Sheep girl.....the ewe with triplets was carry one heck of a weight of lamb, let alone waters, placentas and enlarged womb! Pic please......

Longface is still hanging on to hers. I'll photograph her again tomorrow (a week since the last pic).


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 14, 2013)

Here she is....a week on from her last pic. and still hanging on.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm really wishing the best for Longface and her delivery. I hope everything goes well, she deserves an easy road, that Longface.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 17, 2013)

I went to the shed early this morning and the old girl had one ewe lamb out and bleating and a second sac. Within a few minutes number two... a ram lamb, was out and bleating. As her third sac came down I noticed a tail. The old girl got down and let me have a feel....a flexed breech. No fuss whatever, she let me extend the legs and pull out a second vigorous ewe lamb.

Here she is with two lambs and the third, Amy,  by the stove as a bottle lamb.






Amy


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 17, 2013)

I sure wish my ewes got big like that. At least then I would know if she was act. preg or not.
They look great.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations Sheepshape.  Magnificent Longface strikes again! What a wonderful outcome for her. Hope she's feeling good after her delivery. Have fun with your bottle baby.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 17, 2013)

Adorable!    congrats and way to go Longface.  I love the looks on the moms' faces right after they've had their babies.  So dazed, and sweet and proud.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 18, 2013)

OMG the colours... so pretty


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 18, 2013)

very cute! hooray for longface!


----------

